# How Should I Set Up My Livewell?



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a J16 and want to plumb one of the tanks for a livewell. I'm wandering whether I should go through-hull (link 1) or the removable style in which the hose runs over the transom (link 2).

http://www.rule-industries.com/products/pumps/livewell_pumps/pro_seriestm_removable_motor_cartridge_stc_series/iid_296/index.htm

http://www.rule-industries.com/products/pumps/livewell_pumps/transom_mount_livewell_pumps/iid_308/index.htm

Keep in mind I've never done anything like this before but I can be handy when I want to be.

What would be best?


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

through-hull clam-shell will work the best. i am a master when it come to rigging livewells. i commercial bait fish for goggle eyes and pilchards and can always keep my baits lively


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I should probably add that it would have to go through the transom. I CANNOT go through the floor as it's all closed cell flotation under there. It almost seems to me like I would have to go with a pump. If through the transom, I would install it in the bilge area. I'm just not sure about the safety aspect of it...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

High speed pick up tube made out of 1/2 inch pvc.

factory model pickup










360 gph pump with float switch mounted on outside of transom.











Both hoses over the top of the transom.
Drain hose down low through the transom.
High speed fills continuously while on plane.
Pump activates when hull is at rest to supply water.


----------



## roob76 (Jun 13, 2008)

if you are going through the transom i would also add a shut off valve between the pump and transom and a ez pump bracket http://livebaitlarry.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=47 to scoop water while on the go. the over the transom pumps with the bracket have always worked well for me as they pick up water while running. and if not using the livewell you can just unclip the pump and place it in the boat and you won't fill up! no need for valves or ez pump bracket!

get er done


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> if you are going through the transom i would also add a shut off valve between the pump and transom and a ez pump bracket http://livebaitlarry.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=47 to scoop water while on the go.  the over the transom pumps with the bracket have always worked well for me as they pick up water while running. and if not using the livewell you can just unclip the pump and place it in the boat and you won't fill up! no need for valves or ez pump bracket!
> 
> get er done


I would definitely be going with an EZ pump. I'm leaning more toward through the transom. I just don't think I'm going to be satisfied with the finish of the over-the-transom style.

I'll draft up a design in paint tonight or tomorrow and run it by you all to see what you think. Thanks for all of the help so far.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok here's a VERY quick and rough first draft:










The RED is the hole in the side of the tank that will have a fitting that runs to a tube which runs to another fitting that is a hole in the side of the boat (the leveling and drain hole). I'm guessing I should have some sort of filter/screen over this.

The ORANGE is a hole in the bottom of the tank that will be plugged while the livewell is in use and can be pulled at the end of the day where it will drain into the bilge and the bilge pump can pump it out.

The YELLOW is a fitting where the water will come in from.

The GREEN is a safety valve I was thinking about just in case the pump motor went bad.

The BLUE is the pump.

The PURPLE is the through-hull part of the pump...not sure exactly the best way to put it through the transom...all the way through and cut the excess? Or just enough to stick out a little and seal it?

The PINK is the EZ Pump for picking up water while moving. Also works as a filter for weeds and what-not.

The BROWN is the bilge pump (just for location purposes).

It's not a very detailed design but a quick general idea of the simplicity I'm going for. I will have a switch on the back of the rear deck to manually turn it on and off.

Let me know what you think and please criticize. I need to know exactly what I'm getting into and exactly what will need to be done as I've never done anything like this before (have I already said that?). I want this to be as f-up proof and safe as possible and still remain simple.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I wanted to bump this and I had another question...

What livewell pump should I be looking at brand-wise? The Rule got a pretty bad review on West Marine's site.

I'm thinking 500 gph.

And criticize my design! Please! Is this going to work for flats fishing? I want to be able to keep enough greenies and sardines alive for 2-3 people and chum all day. High expectations for such simplicity? :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Read this article:

http://www.fishing-boating.com/articles/walker.htm


Build it like this...










Note that the intake line is valved to allow it to be
a recirculating system and the drain also.

The website has full instructions and parts lists, enjoy... 

http://www.flow-rite.com/marine/index.html?open_menu=1&sub_menu=1


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Read this article:
> 
> http://www.fishing-boating.com/articles/walker.htm
> 
> ...


That's 2 holes below the water line, then . What's the benefit of a recirculating system? And would the design work if I ran the level tube down the wall of the boat closer to the water line? I could just drill ~6 inches above the water line so it would make less noise when draining out. Like so...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> That's 2 holes below the water line


Sure is, no sounds of falling water...think about it... 



> What's the benefit of a recirculating system?


Keeps your bait alive when crossing extremely hot shallow water.
No temperature change shock to destroy all your bait.

Sometimes you launch almost fresh before getting to salt.
Keeps those expensive live shrimp alive.



> And would the design work if I ran the level tube down the wall of the boat closer to the water line?


As long as the hull outfall is lower than your tank outflow
you can put it wherever you want.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I am in the process of researching and building the livewell system in the Sawdust skiff, here's a couple of thoughts based on what I am doing.

The pump should be large enough to completely exchange the volume of water in your well every 5-7 minutes. Also take into acount the loss of pump efficiency due to gravity and friction, 25% is plenty of loss to account for. So a 20 gallon well should have a 600 GPH pump (533 GPH per calculations). If in doubt, go bigger.

The fill hose will likely be 3/4", the overflow drain should be twice that size, 1 1/2". the pump will force water in, but you'll rely on gravity to drain it. I'd run the overflow outlet at or below the water line as Brett said. Water flowing out a thru hull makes a nice babbling brook sound to you, a loud warning sound to fish nearby.

I'm torn on the bottom drain into the bilge. If you have a bilge pump, I guess there's no harm in this, but it almost seems just as easy to plumb the drain into a dual port pump to drain through the same hole in the hull. I guess it dpends on your pump, and whether its inside or outside the hull.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Also, the valve you have on the fill hose isn't needed. The fill should be above the waterline, so it won't sink the boat. The only failure to be concerned with it the pump itself breaking/cracking. In that case, the valve will no longer be in the circuit, as the water will be flowing in before it gets to the closed valve. 

If it's a concern, mount the valve to the transom thru hull before the pump.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Read this article:
> 
> http://www.fishing-boating.com/articles/walker.htm
> 
> ...


Just spreadsheet-ed all of the parts and an 800 gph Rule pump. Going to be ~$171 + tax so ~$182.97. I thought this was outrageous until I realized that West Marine's prices were way worse. And, I know TA Mahoney doesn't carry valves and what-not so it looks like that website is my best option. Better start saving some change!


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

> Read this article:
> 
> http://www.fishing-boating.com/articles/walker.htm
> 
> ...



I have their early stuff in a bass boat, and had no idea that they had come that far. Looks like my "simple livewell" idea has went out the window. :-[


----------

